# How to flash GPS Fix on to phone?



## davken1102 (Sep 12, 2011)

Hey guys,
So I'm somewhat new to android and rooting. I rooted my Froyo OS with superoneclick and then once gingerbread came out I immedately upgraded not knowing the upgrade with unroot the phone. So I used ODIN to put on the USCC EH09 pre-rooted version and my GPS stopped working and I remembered seeing something on here about a GPS fix so I found it and downloaded it. I just dont know how to "flash" the files onto the phone. There are two files in the zip file "update-binary" and "updater-script". What do I do with these files? Thanks!
-DK


----------



## 1fast72 (Jul 7, 2011)

You need to place the zip file on your SD card and flash it in recovery. Assuming that you have CWM installed that will allow you to flash a zip file.


----------



## davken1102 (Sep 12, 2011)

how do you install CWM? Is that an app you can get from the market or do I need to d/l it from somewhere on this site?


----------



## 1fast72 (Jul 7, 2011)

Load this file in the pda section of Odin. Pull your battery and hold down the volume down button to get into download mode. This will give you a recovery that will allow you to flash a zip file. Don't unzip the gps fix when you put it on your sd card.

http://db.tt/qeCbLFGL


----------



## davken1102 (Sep 12, 2011)

Ok I ODINed the bin file and it says pass so I think it worked fine. But I dont see any new apps? Where do I access it?


----------



## 1fast72 (Jul 7, 2011)

Unless you have a custom rom that has reboot option you will need to power the phone off and then hold volume up/down and power. The samsung logo will flash twice then let up. This will get you into recovery. Use the volume keys to scroll up/down and power to select. Select install zip from Sd and find it on your card. Then select it and flash. You can then hit the menu soft key (bottom left key) to go back to the main menu and reboot.


----------



## davken1102 (Sep 12, 2011)

Awesome man, that worked great! Thanks Very Much!


----------



## davken1102 (Sep 12, 2011)

Noticed your in Oklahoma.. I'm in Tulsa! Greetings fellow okie! haha Not too often that you see someone on a forum from OK! lol


----------



## 1fast72 (Jul 7, 2011)

Not a problem. Yep down in Norman. Ready for the game tomorrow.


----------



## davken1102 (Sep 12, 2011)

Nice, my sister is down there at OU.


----------

